# Stuck in the 60's



## midnightpoet (Mar 10, 2017)

I’m stuck in the 60’s
for Dylan is great;
likewise the Stones,
the Beatles first-rate.

Then there was disco
and hard metal rock;
my eardrums assaulted,
let’s turn back the clock.

I want to hear Berry
the Beach Boys no fool;
then there’s ol’ Sachmo
his horn was so cool.

I’m stuck in the 60’s
just give me no wars;
If I have to hear Bieber,
hell send me to Mars.

 :icon_jokeronly people of "a certain age" may like this)


----------



## Nellie (Mar 10, 2017)

I DO like it, so that makes me that certain age, huh? :scratch: Thanks for reminding me! Great reminder of those good ole days!
(BTW, We went to a Bob Dylan concert last summer at Red Rocks amphi-theatre and it was sold out!)


----------



## sas (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, you missed Motown.  Tragic oversight.


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 10, 2017)

sas said:


> Well, you missed Motown.  Tragic oversight.



Oh gosh yes; sorry about that.  ](*,)


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 10, 2017)

Ahaha, I like the music of the 60's and was able to get into this. I liked it! : D


----------



## sas (Mar 10, 2017)

Apology accepted from Motown. More head banging needed, though. ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,) Oh, and that's you, not me.


----------



## shedpog329 (Mar 10, 2017)

i grew up on 60s  70s music but i do have me some beiber fever i wont lie lol


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 10, 2017)

I’m stuck in the 60’s
for Dylan is great;
likewise the Stones,
the Beatles first-rate.

Then there was disco
and hard metal rock;
my eardrums assaulted,
let’s turn back the clock.

I want to hear Berry
the Beach Boys no fool;
then there’s ol’ Sachmo
his horn was so cool.

Eckstine and Gladys
Smoky and Gaye
Supremes and Temptations
Motown all the way

Let’s hear from Aretha
great Queen of soul
R. Charles and J. Brown
knew how to roll

I’m stuck in the 60’s
just give me no wars;
If I have to hear Bieber,
hell send me to Mars.



Is this better?  I missed a bunch of people I know, and didn't even touch folk, jazz, or blues.
How long you want the poem?:grin:

You notice I didn't mention Elvis.  He was himself in the fifties, later he became a sad caricature.


----------



## PiP (Mar 10, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> I’m stuck in the 60’s
> just give me no wars;
> If I have to hear Bieber,
> hell send me to Mars. <------------------------- should it be hell or he'll?



Loved, it, MP. Brings back memories. What about punk rock?


----------



## sas (Mar 10, 2017)

Perfecto!  

I was hot on Elvis in high school, yes I was in HS in fifties.  He did last into the sixties. Below are his 60s songs: 



*Stuck On You (1960) #1*​
*It's Now Or Never (1960) #1*​
*Are You Lonesome Tonight? (1960) #1*​
*Surrender (1961) #1*​
*Little Sister (1961) #4*​
*(Marie's the Name) His Latest Flame (1961) #4*​
*Can't Help Falling In Love (1961) #2*​
*Good Luck Charm (1962) #1*​
*Return to Sender (1962) #2*​
*(You're the) Devil In Disguise (1963) #3*​
*Viva Las Vegas (1964) #29*​
*Such A Night (1964) #16*​
*Crying In The Chapel (1965) #3 (recorded on Oct 31, 1960)*​
*If I Can Dream (1968) #12*​
*Memories (1969) #35*​
*In The Ghetto (1969) #3*​
*Suspicious Minds (1969) #1*​
*Don't Cry Daddy (1969) #6

1970s were his Vegas years. 

*​


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 10, 2017)

PiP said:


> Loved, it, MP. Brings back memories. What about punk rock?



Punk who?  Did he play with Martha and the Vandellas?  Should have a comma after hell but I see your point.:grin:


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 11, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> I’m stuck in the 60’s
> for Dylan is great;
> likewise the Stones,
> the Beatles first-rate.
> ...






I am drawn to music of the 70's... the lyrics have fabulous stories... Love your poem, midnight... Rock on...


----------



## escorial (Mar 11, 2017)

Made me smile...


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 11, 2017)

Joni Mitchell!!! I'm listening to "Blue" now, the vinyl rip. Miss those vinyls. Great poem, Tony. And thanks for bringing me back! Peace, man.


----------



## ned (Mar 13, 2017)

hello -

would have left it at the title - and guessed the rest....

a fresh insight, would be your advantage.
Ned


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 13, 2017)

Go away, Ned.:grin:


----------



## ned (Mar 13, 2017)

no I won't

I mean it - your own unique take on the 60's would be far more interesting

but you know what they say - if you remember it, you weren't there!


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Mar 13, 2017)

This is right up my alley! I had a similar poem I was working on, but it was called "Take me to the 70s" and is strikingly similar to yours. I really like the simplicity and charm, thank you for this


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 13, 2017)

Ned

I did this strictly for the fun of it, not going to try publishing it, and a lot of people liked it.  I'm glad others had fun with it also.  I do see your point, and maybe I'll work in that later.


----------



## nelen (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh Midnight Poet I am with you all the way -    and the clothes!!  Do you remember the clothes? Ah, we were so innocent and optimistic- we thought it would last for ever. Tuh!


----------

